# Open 24 constantly getting locked



## Deimos (26 Sep 2014)

Hello

I this happening to anyone else, my PTSB online account is constantly getting locked out, I bank online with 2 other banks and never have any issues. I know I'm not causing the lock out, I know my log on details very well.
I spoke to the bank about my concerns, asked if they could check the IP address etc. of whatever session caused the lock out but they just dismissed me and said I was the one locking the account out.

Is anyone else experiencing this issue?
Cheers


----------



## hippy1975 (26 Sep 2014)

Haven't been locked out at all but I find the website seems to be down a lot, even if the mobile app is available (certain things you can't do on the app)

I use it and also two other online banking systems and I have to say PTSB's one is very poor by comparison. 

Sorry I can't really be of any help


----------



## theresa1 (26 Sep 2014)

"You are now logged off" - seem to get kicked out now and then and have to log back in. I'm using firefox browser. I'm pretty sure I'm clicking on my account link but then as I say get kicked out occasionally.


----------



## twelve (26 Sep 2014)

I know it times out after a short enough period of inactivity, for (understandable) security reasons. I also seem to remember it doesn't like the "back" button (or backspace), for presumably similar reasons. Could either of those be causing your difficulties?


----------



## Deimos (26 Sep 2014)

No, it's not a timing out issue, it's that my account it getting locked out and that only happens by someone entering the wrong details as they try to access my account.


----------



## DingDing (26 Sep 2014)

Perhaps some one has a similar account no and enters yours by mistake locking you out, or it could be someone trying to hack your account.

Perhaps if you asked the bank to change your acount / username, I am not sure what ptsb uses, also chack that you dont have the wrong details set up on an app and this is locking you out.


----------



## Tired Paul (27 Sep 2014)

This was happening a few months back for me too. I Googled it but while I didn't find anything specific to Open24 I did find that by clearing my history and cache before opening Open24 this should solve the issue. Being doing for over 4 months now and never had any problems. Good luck.


----------



## theresa1 (2 Oct 2014)

[broken link removed]


----------



## wheeler (30 Oct 2014)

*You are now logged off. Thank you for banking with Open24.*

I have no issue using the app.
But I am consistently getting the message "You are now logged off. Thank you for banking with Open24." when I try to use a PC.

Tech support not helping - anything they suggest doesn't work (clear cookies).

I have just asked for a password reset as that worked last time but as soon as I use the app again this issue will reoccur.

Very annoying - anyone got a fix for this?


----------



## Tired Paul (30 Oct 2014)

Have you opened Open24 on another PC / tablet etc that may not be closed down fully. 
If you've logged out on PC try logging in again and then log and close out browser. Then try opening app on phone / tablet.
Not a definite fix but has worked in the past.


----------



## horusd (30 Oct 2014)

I use PTSB daily and have no issues.  I very occasionally get the 'you are now logged off" message and have to re-input details, but that's the only problem and quite rare. Check your PC for Malware (just to be safe & sure), and maybe use a few  different browsers to see if that helps. TBH it sounds like something is perhaps going awry at your end.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Oct 2014)

I had trouble using Open24 if I was using the browser in private\incognito mode. It's obviously doing something unusual with cookies, when really it should not be.


----------



## becky (30 Oct 2014)

Same problem for years. I rang at the time and no joy. If I log on through chrome I get in but when I try and see details of an account - I get  "you are now logged off".  I have tried my notebook, laptop and at work.  

I can only get in using the old internet explorer so that's how I deal with it for now.  My sister has no issues at all.  I'm internet banking since it started whereas she is only the last few years.


----------



## Nutso (4 Nov 2014)

I used to have this problem with PTSB and when I rang they said it was because I was double clicking to open items.  Apparently double clicking with close the account but if you use a single click it should work okay.  I have not had any problems since.


----------



## Boyd (4 Nov 2014)

Dont see why that would lock you out, but yes you don't need to double click any link when online!

BTW you should be careful when ordering things not double click submit buttons or you could get charged twice.


----------



## becky (4 Nov 2014)

Just tried it and you're right.  Many thanks.  Now I just have to work on not double clicking, it a bit of a habit.


----------

